

Ask HN: Which HTTP verb should be used for a json api action /user/:id/retry? - imd23


======
jtchang
Technically it isn't REST.

However what makes the most sense for a RPC style call is a POST.

------
MattBearman
What are you 'retrying'?

------
imd23
Actions like: retry, complete, select...

~~~
asabil
POST most definitely. POST stands for "process this" in REST semantics.

~~~
avoidwork
POST (create) is for creating an unidentified entity; this one is clearly
identified via /:id, so PUT is appropriate (update).

------
claudiug
get

~~~
imd23
really? I feel put or post are more appropiate :s

